# Grab bars - studs and spec hollow wall anchors



## jmfrederick (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm having a difficult time finding studs in a floor to ceiling tile wall even while using a deep stud finder. Typically, the tile stops at ~6' and I can use the drywall above the tile to find the studs but not in this case. Any other suggestions? 

I was also looking at the manufactors hollow wall anchor kit rated for the grab bar. Any comments on these? Run away? OK if installed per spec? 

Thanks for your time - Mike.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

These are the only ones that 
I have tested, and trust.
http://www.wingits.com/


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I've seen TV installers hang some really large flat panel TV's with these. I have used them to anchor pedestal lavs as well.


----------



## canuck (Oct 22, 2008)

what is on the other side of the wall? If you have access you may have better luck checking there.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

You don't need studs in a wall, just ask Billy Mays


----------



## jmfrederick (Dec 8, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I've seen TV installers hang some really large flat panel TV's with "these". I have used them to anchor pedestal lavs as well.


K-T-S, in your post are the ones the manufacturer has in their "kit" that I'm considering. Thanks. 

Thanks everyone. Even the wingits are a excellent option too, I just did not remember it.


----------

